# Tata Docomo weird SMS issue! Help Needed



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,
   I've recently taken a new Tata Docomo connection. My number is 89616-XXXXX and I am from Kolkata. I mainly use this to send SMS, but there are weird issues I am noticing..

1- *Delivery Report coming Late, after 5-6 mins*

If you send a SMS the message delivers instantly but sometimes, say 3/10 times, the Delivery Report is popping up after 5-6 mins yet the other party have already received the message. It's coming 5-6 mins late but the time stamp remains correct. Say, if you have sent a SMS at 10 AM then the Report will come at 10:05 AM but with the time stamp of 10 AM!

2- *Weird SMS Delivery Number*

Say if you have sent a SMS to a Vodafone No. like -98300-XXXXX, (You don't have that no. saved in your Contact's), then in Vodafone or Airtel, after sending the SMS you will see that the SMS is delivered on *0091*98300-XXXXX in the Delivery Report. Now this is common as 91 is Indian's ISD code.
But in Tata Docomo if you send a SMS at the same no. as above you will see that instead of 0091 there is different numbers for different network. Like- 4105 for Vodafone and others....so the Delivery Report says that the SMS has been delivered to 410598300-XXXXX.* Now what is this 4105? and from where does it come?*

Users of Tata Docomo in Kolkata or other states please confirm if I am the only person have these issues or not. Some help in this matter will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2011)

Requesting Mod to please move this thread to 'Internet and Networking' section.


----------

